# Cracked paws



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I just noticed Charlie has cracks on his paws on his rear legs, front paws seem fine. They arent bleeding and he let me touch them so I dont think they are sore. I was just wondering what's best thing to use on them or should I just leave them be? He's walked on a mixture of roads and grassy/forest areas for a total of about an hour a day. 

Thank you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

not had experience of it but I'm sure you can rub vaseline on them, he may well just lick it off though so probably good to put it on when he is sleepy.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is a product for this in pets at home in the medical section. Not sure what its called and not sure if you need to use it but it does exist! Prize for the most useless post anyone!! Sorry!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Search/Paw Wax?gclid=CPTNlpvz-rcCFUfLtAod42QAXw

If you google it its available in quite a few places x


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Just bumping this thread because I've noticed what looks to me as pretty bad cracks and a whole chunk of Bracken's paw pad looks smooth like the top layer of skin has come off. She definitely isn't bothered by it so I don't think I need to put anything on it but does anyone know why this would have happened? We've been avoiding pavement walks since the hot weather and I can't think what else might have caused this. Any ideas?


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Laura, could this be caused by the friction of walking in sand? It can act a bit like an emery board especially if she's been racing about in it. Just a thought after I read that you'd been away to the beach. Also could be drying from salt water plus sand.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooh I suppose it could be, we were only there for a few hours tho and Willows are fine but I can't think of anything else! Thanks for the idea Lynne, we won't be going to the beach again for a little while anyway so I can keep an eye on them!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

I use Paw Wax from Pets at Home for Monty. He suffers from cracked paws. When we were in Cornwall last week I made sure I used at after he had been washed down after coming off the beach. It smells nice and I put it on when he is tired so he doesn't normally lick it off.


----------

